# I don't see the President out shoveling the walks



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

See if you can find him.

https://whitehouse.gov1.info/webcam/white-house-lawn.html


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Link didnt work for me


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

quigleysiding;2101122 said:


> Link didnt work for me


I just checked it. It seems to work fine on my end.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Link worked for me. I think it's odd that we have webcams in the white house...


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

He's probably long gone by now on vacation


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

He'd stick oot like..........


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

JMHConstruction;2101135 said:


> Link worked for me. I think it's odd that we have webcams in the white house...


https://whitehouse.gov1.info/secretservice/index.html

Make sure to read all the questions and answers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JMHConstruction;2101135 said:


> Link worked for me. I think it's odd that we have webcams in the white house...


https://whitehouse.gov1.info/webcam/restroom.htm

That's the odd one...


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

ya I was thinking is was odd to have a webcam in bathroom too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh, that's not really The white house page......lol, its fake


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Something aboot aspirin........


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

IMAGE;2101148 said:


> https://whitehouse.gov1.info/secretservice/index.html
> 
> Make sure to read all the questions and answers.


did you see the motorcade pic where the driver runs into the curb? must have flunked driving school

you would think they would have a set of studded snows to put on if needed


----------

